# Amplificador con zumbido



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 12, 2016)

Ya lo arme y revise varias veces, pero no tengo tension en las resistencias de 0.22 segui los pasos de fogonazo
tiene 0.04 vcc a la salida
si toco la entrada y le pongo un capacitor a la salida al medir con el tester marca unos 5-8v
pero cuando voy a ajustar el bias no hace nada, solo si muevo el preset para la derecha la lampara destella y puedo medir en cada destello un pico de tension

lampara en serie de 25W
voltaje 23.3 volt en cada rama

este circuito
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/624803/


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Ya lo arme y revise varias veces, pero no tengo tension en las resistencias de 0.22 segui los pasos de fogonazo
> tiene 0.04 vcc a la salida


40mV es aceptable


> si toco la entrada y le pongo un capacitor a la salida al medir con el tester marca unos 5-8v


Eso está bien.


> pero cuando voy a ajustar el bias no hace nada, solo si muevo el preset para la derecha la lampara destella y puedo medir en cada destello un pico de tension
> 
> lampara en serie de 25W
> voltaje 23.3 volt en cada rama



Tu lámpara es chica, prueba con una de 40 o 60W

Inmediatamente antes de que comience a destellar la lámpara debe aparecer algo de tensión sobre las resistencias (Ojo, son mVcc)


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 12, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 40mV es aceptable
> 
> Eso está bien.
> 
> ...



Bien, lo llevo hasta la mitad al preset y pasa de 93mv a 0mv
segun mi calculo para dejarlo en 70ma serian 15.5mv es correcto?
Gracias

edit: intente medir en la otra resistencia y se me fue la punta haciendo un corto ahora la lampara enciende al maximo, aparentemente no fue el mosfet porque lo cambie y sigue igual


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Bien, lo llevo hasta la mitad al preset y pasa de 93mv a 0mv
> segun mi calculo para dejarlo en 70ma serian 15.5mv es correcto?


Mas o menos, el ajuste es muy sensible.
Por eso es aconsejable un preset multivuelta 


> edit: intente medir en la otra resistencia y se me fue la punta haciendo un corto ahora la lampara enciende al maximo, aparentemente no fue el mosfet porque lo cambie y sigue igual


 ¿ Driver´s ?


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 12, 2016)

cambie los 2 mosfets y el bc556 y funciono de nuevo pero ahora parpadea la lampara de 60w al ajustar el bias al medio, lo maximo que llego son 02.2 en la escala de 200mv

edit: quite el capacitor de 100pf como dicen mas arriba y pude ajustarlo tengo 05.0v en escala de 200mv


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 13, 2016)

dejo unas fotos, esta bastante desprolijo porque lo hice a las apuradas y ademas los componentes que consegui eran todos mas grandes 

pienso usar el disipador que esta ahi para 2 placas era de un stk4142II servira?.
ya solo me falta cambiar esas 2 resistencias y comprar 2 mosfets mas


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 13, 2016)

rulfo dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, pues después de tenerlo unas dos horas dándole caña, se ha portado estupendamente, la duda que tengo es que  cuando no hay ninguna canción sonando se produce un ruido en el altavoz como un
> uuuufffffff más o menos...
> Lo  he probado todo provisionalmente con pinzas de cocodrilo y tal, no se si puede venir el ruido por ese motivo ttambién la señal audio se la inyectado desde un móvil...
> Gracias y Saludos.



usa cable mallado en la entrada de señal y cable de cobre comun en la alimentacion

edit: si el sonido es un "SSSS" yo tambien lo tengo ene ste ampli y en otro con un stk solo lo pude bajar con un potenciometro en la entrada de señal


*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​
lo arme en el disipador con el que pienso dejarlo, ajuste el bias en 84ma aproximadamente y tengo entre 08.0 y 05.0vcc en la salida con el tester en escala 200mv
 lo raro es que el parlante al rato se le siente un poquito olor a quemado en la bobina pero muy poco.

 hay algun dato como la distorsion o ruido en este diseño? comparado con un tda 2050 por ejemplo en calidad de audio cual seria superior?
 siento como que le faltan bajos y en la entrada el capacitor es de 1uf sera por eso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> . . . .lo arme en el disipador con el que pienso dejarlo, ajuste el bias en 84ma aproximadamente y *tengo entre 08.0 y 05.0vcc en la salida con el tester en escala 200mv*
> lo raro es que el parlante al rato se le siente un poquito olor a quemado en la bobina pero muy poco. . . .



¿ Que es esa medición ?, ¿ Son *8,0/5,0Vcc* o son *80/50mVcc* ?

Si fuera el primer caso sería lógico que el parlante huela a quemado


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 13, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que es esa medición ?, ¿ Son *8,0/5,0Vcc* o son *80/50mVcc* ?
> 
> Si fuera el primer caso sería lógico que el parlante huela a quemado



05.0vcc en escala de 200mv serian 5mv no? ya probe con otro parlante y no pasa nada raro.
si pongo el tester en escala de 20v marca 001v asi que esta bien.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> 05.0vcc en escala de 200mv serian 5mv no? ya probe con otro parlante y no pasa nada raro.
> si pongo el tester en escala de 20v marca 001v asi que esta bien.



Decídete si vas a escribir los valores medidos en V o mV, si mezclas todo se presta a confusión.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 14, 2016)

Note que tiene un zumbido similar a 50hz pero quizas un poquito mas alto en frecuencia y es bajo se nota a 30 cm del parlante.
probe con la entrada cortocircuitada y sigue con ese problema. tiene 4700uf por rama 23.3 volt con la serie conectada y la masa esta en estrella tengo desde la fuente un cable hacia la placa y otro hacia el negativo del parlante. probe ajistar el bias desde 100 a 70ma y el ruido no cambia.
todos los capacitores son nuevos

edit: no esta en gabinete metalico, pero nunca me paso que tenga ruido con la señal cortocircuitada
no tiene el capacitor de 100pf porque no podia ajustar el bias con el


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Note que tiene un zumbido similar a 50hz pero quizas un poquito mas alto en frecuencia


 
100 Hz


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 14, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 100 Hz



debe de andar por ahi, sera el voltaje de rizado de la fuente?
voy a probar mañana

edit: en este circuito la masa de audio esta con una resistencia de 10ohm y un capacitor en paralelo eso es un filtro?

cuando desconecto de la red el transformador una rama de la fuente se descarga completamente y la otra queda con unos 15v, la rama negativa consume 96ma y la positiva 102ma
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/624803/


----------



## Quercus (Nov 15, 2016)

En principio montar una fuente de alimentación no es muy complicado, pero hay algunos detalles que debemos tener en cuenta, por eso es aconsejable darle una buena leída al hilo del maestro Fogonazo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post128027

  Solo un dato  ¿pusiste condensadores de 100…220…470nF en paralelo a los electrolíticos?

  La resistencia de 10Ω es precisamente para quitar ruidos aislando la masa de entrada de la masa general.  Le agregue el condensador al ver que Rod Elliott lo utiliza.

  El que una rama consuma mas que la otra, puede deberse a que que los Mosfet no son parejos y uno rinda mas que el otro.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 15, 2016)

Quercus dijo:


> En principio montar una fuente de alimentación no es muy complicado, pero hay algunos detalles que debemos tener en cuenta, por eso es aconsejable darle una buena leída al hilo del maestro Fogonazo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post128027
> 
> Solo un dato  ¿pusiste condensadores de 100…220…470nF en paralelo a los electrolíticos?
> 
> ...



el circuito tiene todo lo que esta en el PCB menos el capactior de 100pf.
entonces no hay ningun problema si quito la resistencia y pongo un puente?
uso el irf9640 y el irf 530


----------



## Quercus (Nov 15, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> el circuito tiene todo lo que esta en el PCB menos el capactior de 100pf.
> entonces no hay ningun problema si quito la resistencia y pongo un puente?
> uso el irf9640 y el irf 530


¿Si te hace ilusion?  ... adelante ...


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 16, 2016)

Quercus dijo:


> ¿Si te hace ilusion?  ... adelante ...



Ya lo probé y no mejoro  solo me queda una cosa mas por probar y es ponerle mas filtrado a la fuente
puede ser que el PSRR del amplificador no sea tan bueno? o mi fuente muy mala?
Del transformador salen 3 cables, 2 al puente de diodos que es de 35A y de cada salida del puente a un capacitor de 4700uf con el punto central del transformador soldado en la unión de los 2 capacitares ademas tiene 2 de 0.1uf y del punto central de los capacitores saco un cable de 2 mm2 donde tengo conectada la masa del ampli y la masa del parlante.
hoy voy a armar la placa del otro canal a ver que pasa


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 16, 2016)

El conexionado es correcto, eso se llama en estrella, lo que a mi juicio es muy pobre es la capacidad de filtrado, yo puse 10.000 microfaradios  a cada Sinclair ( de 20 w ) que he montado.
Un saludo.


----------



## rulfo (Nov 16, 2016)

Muy buenas, aparte de los electroliticos correspondiente es aconsejable colocar en la misma fuente varios condensadores  en paralelo de 220, 330, 470nf??


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 17, 2016)

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas, aparte de los electroliticos correspondiente es aconsejable colocar en la misma fuente varios condensadores  en paralelo de 220, 330, 470nf??



Yo uso de 100nf y tambien en el puente de diodos 

Ya arme el otro canal y tiene el mismo ruido voy a ponerle mas filtrado a la fuente a ver que pasa 
El capacitor de 2.2pf en el circuito que funcion tiene? tengo de 1.8pf con la marquita negra arriba y de 2.7 de dudosa calidad (se ven viejos)

circuito_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/624803/ _
Edit: ayer conecte la fuente en vacio y los  capacitores quedaron cargados. la rama positiva tiene 21.3v y la negativa 9.4v eso es normal o se desvalorizo el de la rama negativa?


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 19, 2016)

Aumente el filtrado a 14100uf por rama (4700uf X 3) y el zumbido sigue ahi es muy leve pero se siente al acercarte al parlante. con la entrada cortocircuitada
Al desconectarlo de la red electrica el zumbido desaparece y el ampli funciona mientras tenga carga en los capacitores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Aumente el filtrado a 14100uf por rama (4700uf X 3) y el zumbido sigue ahi es muy leve pero se siente al acercarte al parlante. con la entrada cortocircuitada
> Al desconectarlo de la red electrica el zumbido desaparece y el ampli funciona mientras tenga carga en los capacitores.



Vas a tener que revisar la distribución de las partes, transformador, fichas de entrada, placas.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 19, 2016)

Subo fotos y algunos datos
resistencia del primario del transformador = 9.9 ohm
resistencia del secundario (entre los 2 extremos) 1 ohm
medi resistencia con el tester en 20 mega ohm entre las chapas y las conexiones tambien entre el primario y secundario marca abierto.
el transformador es de un equipo sanyo que tenia roto algo de la parte digital tengo 2 de estos uno lo use hace un tiempo con el tda 2050 en puente sin ningun problema
del lado del primario tiene 6 conexiones y conecto la fase en el 1 despues tengo puenteado el 3 con el 4 y en el pin 6 conecto el neutro esa fue la conexion donde menos luz tenia la lampara en serie y no calienta mucho el transformador en vacio ademas que da la resistencia mas alta en el primario

Puede ser que el ruido se meta en las resistencias grandes? no consegui mas chicas ni de 0.33ohm

En la placa de la fuente solo conecto el punto medio del transformador, el positivo y negativo del puente rectificador.
donde sueldo el punto medio en la fuente saco otro cable donde conecto la masa del parlante y la masa de la placa del amplificador

la otra fuente que esta en la placa con 78XX esa NO la conecte por ahora para ir probando por separado
las resistencias de 15W que se ven en la fuente son de 15 ohm seria un filtro que vi aca en el foro ahi voy a conectar un arduino y un ventilador (no los conecte todavia)


----------



## Goomba (Nov 19, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla, ¿tienes conectada la masa a la tierra del enchufe?


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 19, 2016)

Goomba dijo:


> rodrigocabralniebla, ¿tienes conectada la masa a la tierra del enchufe?



Probe una conexion directa y con reistencia de 47 ohm pero no se va el ruido

Voy a armar todo en el gabinete y veo que pasa

pd: en mis placas no esta el capacitor de 100pf si lo pongo la lampara destella y hace ruido el amplificador
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/624803/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2016)

Podes poner una foto de la disposicion de todo el conjunto de PCBs y TRAFO ???


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 20, 2016)

Grabe un video pero no se escucha el zumbido
cable rojo positivo
cable blanco gruseo negativo
cable negro masa del amplificador
cable blanco fino masa del parlante
probe soldar la masa del parlante y del amplificador junto en el mismo punto del transformador pero igual siguie el ruido

El puente de diodos no es nuevo puede ser eso? o algun componente falso como los Bc546 o los mismos mosfet?
los diodos de la plaquita son 1n4007


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 20, 2016)

Este comentario es muy importante. Lo que oyes son los 100 Hz del trafo tras el puente ( en mi país la red eléctrica es de 50 Hz y tras el puente X2 =100 Hz ), posibles soluciones:
Condensadores de 100 nF en cada diodo del puente y un filtro en PI, tras el puente, condensador, en serie una resistencia de potencia , no es crítica, desde uno a 5 ohmnios, luego el resto de condensadores.
Un saludo.






rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Aumente el filtrado a 14100uf por rama (4700uf X 3) y el zumbido sigue ahi es muy leve pero se siente al acercarte al parlante. con la entrada cortocircuitada
> Al desconectarlo de la red electrica el zumbido desaparece y el ampli funciona mientras tenga carga en los capacitores.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 20, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Este comentario es muy importante. Lo que oyes son los 100 Hz del trafo tras el puente ( en mi país la red eléctrica es de 50 Hz y tras el puente X2 =100 Hz ), posibles soluciones:
> Condensadores de 100 nF en cada diodo del puente y un filtro en PI, tras el puente, condensador, en serie una resistencia de potencia , no es crítica, desde uno a 5 ohmnios, luego el resto de condensadores.
> Un saludo.



la resistencia en serie (supongo que en las 2 ramas) seria un solucion "real" o seria como atarlo con alambre?

probe con 0.22ohm 10w (las mismas que tengo en las placas) y mejoro un poquito pero sigue ahi el zumbido
solo me falta probar otro transformador


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 20, 2016)

En la rama positiva y en la negativa, unos 10 watios es correcto, pero de MAS de 1 ohmnio, en un clase A de Elektor, son de 5 ohmnios. Si con 0,22 mejoró, ibas en la buena línea.
También prueba un condensador de 100 nF entre cada pata del puente rectificador( Cuatro en total ).
Un saludo.
P.D. Esta solución era muy utilizada en los clase A muy sensibles al PSRR ( ver apuntes de J L H de 1969 y el clase A de 20 watios de Elektor publicado en este foro ).


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 20, 2016)

Lo arme en el chasis bastante desprolijo y mejoro bastante es casi nulo el ruido creo que faltaria solo ponerle las resistencias en serie como dice juan, los capacitores de 100n que se me acabaron y hacerle una division al transformador

edit:
noto como si le faltaran graves o como si los graves no son "libres" (necesitaria ayuda para describirlo bien) osea suenan como entubados con los mismos parlantes probe un tda2050 y un stk y se nota diferente.
necesita pre amplificador o sirve para conectar directo a la PC,tv,etc?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/624803/


----------



## Quercus (Nov 20, 2016)

Cuando lo monte funciono perfectamente con el PC.

  Esas resistencias tan grandes que tienes son bobinadas, si el transformador no esta blindado, cabe la posibilidad de pueda estar induciendo en ellas.

  En cuando a la falta de graves, en el mio cambie el condensador de entrada por uno  10uF y el de la realimentación por uno de 100uF.

  La solución que te ha dado Juan Carlos, le he visto en mas de una fuente, debe ser efectiva.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2016)

Quercus dijo:


> Esas resistencias tan grandes que tienes son bobinadas, *si el transformador no esta blindado, cabe la posibilidad de pueda estar induciendo en ellas.*


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 21, 2016)

Hasta que valor maximo de resistencia puedo usar? quiero probar si es eso


----------



## Quercus (Nov 21, 2016)

Lo ideal es no pasar de 0,47Ω y mínimo 2W, haciendo paralelos es fácil y rápido conseguir un valor entre 0.1Ω y 0.47Ω.

 Si tienes dificultad para encontrar valores adecuados de 1W para hacer un paralelo de dos, ó 2W para utilizar una sola, fíjate utilizando un trocito de baquelita o fibra, como quedo en _este_  utilizando de 0,5W, o como quedo en  este otro utilizando de 0.25W.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 22, 2016)

Le puse estas que las recicle, caen 33.5mv en una y 33.7mv en la otra pero el ruido sigue ahi. ajuste el bias en 70ma y probe con resistencia en serie a la alimentacion de 4.7 ohm
el zumbido es my bajo y solo se escucha al estar conectado a la red 220v
hay algun cambio en los componentes de entrada de señal que pueda hacer (en los bc) ya no se me ocurre cual puede ser el problema

se me ocurren   cosas mas el transformador o el preset del bias puede ser?


----------



## Quercus (Nov 23, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> …el zumbido es my bajo y solo se escucha al estar conectado a la red 220v


  Si el amplificador produce ese ruido hasta que desconectamos la red y sigue funcionando unos segundos mientras se descargan los condensadores sin ese ruido, es la prueba de que el ruido proviene de la fuente, con seguridad.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 23, 2016)

La fuente consta de trafo, puente rectificador y condensadores, como ya comenté y recalca Joaquín Quercus, si la apagas y se va el ruido mientras suena al descargarse los condensadores( que actúan cómo una batería ) el ruido lo produce o el trafo o el puente, no hay más opciones y es producido por la red eléctrica.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> La fuente consta de trafo, puente rectificador y condensadores, como ya comenté y recalca Joaquín Quercus, si la apagas y se va el ruido mientras suena al descargarse los condensadores( que actúan cómo una batería ) el ruido lo produce o el trafo o el puente, no hay más opciones y es producido por la red eléctrica.
> Un saludo.



*Y agrego:* El transformador puede inducir sobre la/s placas y conductores tensiones que se traducen como zumbidos.
En muchos casos se corrige analizando y cambiando la "*Distribución*" de las partes para minimizar el acople magnético.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Vas a tener que revisar la *distribución* de las partes, transformador, fichas de entrada, placas.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 23, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Y agrego:* El transformador puede inducir sobre la/s placas y conductores tensiones que se traducen como zumbidos.
> En muchos casos se corrige analizando y cambiando la "*Distribución*" de las partes para minimizar el acople magnético.



Si ya probé girar el transformador y los cables de varias maneras ademas de encerrar el transformador en una caja metalica y el ruido sigue ahi


----------



## Quercus (Nov 23, 2016)

Una cosa que no acabo de ver clara y parece estar mal. ¿Puedes aclararlo?

   Si tomamos como referencia el cable señalado  por la *flecha roja (cable rojo)* que parece ser el positivo, *el marcado por la flecha negra* *es el negativo* y los señalados por las flechas amarilla y verde entrada de alterna. O sea la conexión va cruzada.

  Al menos en todos los puentes de ese tipo que conozco, es asi.

  Tu cableado no se corresponde, tienes como positivo *el* *señalado rojo* y negativo *el* *señalado amarillo* tal como van a la placa de condensadores y como entrada de alterna los señalados en verde y negro.

  O tu puente es de una especie “alienígena” o lo tienes mal conectado.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 23, 2016)

Esa foto engaña por el angulo y el color de los cables, después subo mas detallado.
ya probé con otro puente de diodos y el zumbido seguía.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 23, 2016)

Definitivamente ese circuito está poseído por un ente fantasmal. Fuera tecnicismos y hazle un exorcismo.
Un saludo.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 23, 2016)

Subo fotos con un tester mejor que el que tengo, tiene para medir frecuencia lo conecte a la salida del amplificador y marca 62.29hz
pienso que los mv en alterna es el ruido que tengo, si lo grabo no se escucha
El puente estaba bien conectado si miran la foto el cable pasa po abajo pero el angulo confunde 


edit: tengo otro trafo que me daria 16 0 16v en continua  podria probarlo pero quizas el zumbido no aparece porque el voltaje es menor no?
ademas de problemas de induccion que otra cosa puede causar en el transformador que tenga zumbidos? sera la conexion que tengo en el primario? creo que son 2 bobinados en serie porque era de un equipo con selector de voltaje y conecto en los extremos los 220v y los 2 pines centrales estan puenteados.


----------



## Quercus (Nov 24, 2016)

Lo de probar con otro transformador es buena idea. 

Otra cosa que tambien es interesante hacer, es entorchar/retorcer como quieras llamarlo, los cables que transportan alterna y a su vez no dejarlos asi por arriba, sino bien pegados al chasis.Cosa que aprendi de Dr. Zoidberg.


Nos estamos quedando sin soluciones.


----------



## crazysound (Nov 24, 2016)

Quercus dijo:


> Lo de probar con otro transformador es buena idea.
> 
> Otra cosa que tambien es interesante hacer, es entorchar/retorcer como quieras llamarlo, los cables que transportan alterna y a su vez no dejarlos asi por arriba, sino bien pegados al chasis.Cosa que aprendi de Dr. Zoidberg.
> 
> ...


Hola Quercus, cuál sería la "teoría" de esta solución para eliminar ruidos...


Saludos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2016)

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Quercus, cuál sería la "teoría" de esta solución para eliminar ruidos...


Para ponerlo mas o menos fácil, al "enrroscar" los cables de alimentación entre sí se minimiza la radiación electromagnética por que los cables de +V y el -V generan campos magnéticos "contrarios" y al poner los cables muy cerca uno de otro los campos tienden a anularse entre sí. Por otra parte, se minimizan las áreas de radiación (cosa que no sucede en la foto donde todos los cables están sueltos).
El poner "la trenza de cables" muy cerca de la chapa del gabinete metálico (asumiendo que sea acero de algún tipo) propicia que el campo magnético viaje por la chapa en lugar de hacerlo por el aire, reduciendo aún más la radiación (recordar que la radiación electromagnética es un fenómeno TRIDIMENSIONAL)

Por supuesto, todo esto es teoría, pero la práctica se acerca bastante y los efectos suelen ser notorios, dependiendo de la sensibilidad del (montaje del) circuito amplificador a la radiaicón electromagnética.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 24, 2016)

Ya voy a probar todo lo que me recomiendan por mi le prendo velas igual 
Yo estoy casi seguro de que si uso el transformador de 16vcc no voy a sentir el zumbido y no voy a saber si es por el transformador o por que tiene menos voltaje
Actualmente el zumbido es tolerable por que esta con la serie pero si le saco la lampara aumenta y se siente perfectamente a 1 metro y con la entrada de señal en corto (da igual si le hago el corto en la placa o en el cable mallado)
al desconectar de la red eléctrica suena perfecto mientras dure la carga de la fuente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> *Yo estoy casi seguro de que si uso el transformador de 16vcc no voy a sentir el zumbido y no voy a saber si es por el transformador o por que tiene menos voltaje*


Casi seguro???     



rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Actualmente el zumbido es tolerable por que esta con la serie pero si le saco la lampara aumenta y se siente perfectamente a 1 metro y con la entrada de señal en corto (da igual si le hago el corto en la placa o en el cable mallado) al desconectar de la red eléctrica suena perfecto mientras dure la carga de la fuente.


Acá hay un par de cosas posibles:


 El ruido NO sale por el parlante sino que proviene del mismo transformador por el fenómeno de magnetoestricción --> *Solucion:* ajustar las chapas del trafo y eventualmente bañarlo en barniz aislante.
 EL problema es por radiación electromagnética --> *Solución:* enrroscar los cables entre sí, colocar una cinta de blindaje electrostático (conectada a masa) al transformador como se vé en la imagen de abajo y tratar que el PCB esté ubicado de forma "lateral" al trafo si es que está cerca del mismo.
 
Ver el archivo adjunto 103808


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 24, 2016)

El ruido sale del parlante si lo desconecto no se escucha y si te acercas al transformador no se escucha nada.
Cuando digo que el ruido aumenta al quitar la serie es porque con la serie puesta tiene unos volt menos en  la fuente (supongo que al aumentar el voltaje de alimentacion mas voltaje en la salida tengo)

Probe trenzar los cables y no mejoro me parece que va a quedar asi algun dia lo terminare
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 25, 2016)

No,no no nos puedes dejar así, que se vaya el ruido es una cuestión de estado . 
Un saludo.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 26, 2016)

Probe cambiar los preset por si era por ahi el problema pero no se soluciono.
tengo un transformador de UPS que se puede desarmar, vale la pena bobinarlo nuevamente o no sirven?
similar al de la imagen pero mas grande que el que uso ahora en la etiqueta dice class B pero no se a que se refiere


----------



## Quercus (Nov 26, 2016)

Probaría primero con el de ±16V,  es mas rápido y descartarías si el ruido es del trafo, o no, aunque suene mas bajo.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 26, 2016)

Recuerdo cuando pedia(hace muchos años...) que los transformadores para audio llevaran pantalla elestrsostática la cual se hacia en Mu metal.........

Por otro lado recuerdo que un amigo tuvo un problema muy similar al que aquí se expone e hizo prácticamente todo lo mencionado más arriba pero el ruido seguía asi que osciloscopio en mano empezo la busqueda, hasta que dio que en cercanias de los capacitores tanto en la rama negativa como positiva habia el mencionado ruido de 100hz, pero al alejarse de este punto en una dirección observo que la señal se iva debilitando hasta desaparecer en esos puntos soldo los cables a las placas y el zumbido desaparecio


----------



## Quercus (Nov 26, 2016)

pandacba dijo:


> Recuerdo cuando pedia(hace muchos años...) que los transformadores para audio llevaran pantalla elestrsostática la cual se hacia en Mu metal.........
> 
> Por otro lado recuerdo que un amigo tuvo un problema muy similar al que aquí se expone e hizo prácticamente todo lo mencionado más arriba pero el ruido seguía asi que osciloscopio en mano empezo la busqueda, hasta que dio que en cercanias de los capacitores tanto en la rama negativa como positiva habia el mencionado ruido de 100hz, pero al alejarse de este punto en una dirección observo que la señal se iva debilitando hasta desaparecer en esos puntos soldo los cables a las placas y el zumbido desaparecio


  Algo creo* relacionado* con esto que comentas, es lo último que me quedaba  por aportar y es que los negativos de los condensadores de la fuente, fuesen al mismo punto donde se conecta el punto central del transformador y el negativo de los altavoces. 

  Tal con esta en este PCB. Por algún lado he leído que de no ser asi se pueden crear bucles de masa.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 26, 2016)

En el caso particular que te comente se debía al ruido producido por la carga y descarga de los capacitores electrolíticos de la fuente


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 26, 2016)

Probe con otro transformador y el zumbido sigue
Voy a probar solo con 2 capacitores una fuente sencilla en estrella con cable de cobre a ver que pasa.
Actualmente mi fuente tiene 3 "barras" de cobre en la PCB la central es donde conecto el punto de 0v y los extremos a los capacitores.
el zumbido sigue si conecto todos los cables en un mismo punto o si los separo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> *el zumbido sigue si conecto todos los cables en un mismo punto o si los separo*


Lo estás preguntando o lo estás afirmando???

Acá hay mas información referida a los como conectar los caps de la fuente, ruidos, zumbidos y demás yerbas --> HAY QUE LEERLO EN DETALLE y NO HACER LO QUE TE PAREZCA!!!
Ver el archivo adjunto 126041
Ver el archivo adjunto 114354
Y eso está tomado de *este tema*, que está lleno de cosas utiles...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2016)

Quercus dijo:


> . . .  Tal con esta en este PCB. Por algún lado he leído que de no ser asi se pueden crear bucles de masa.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 150621



Creo recordar que alguien escribió algo al respecto: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post128029


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 26, 2016)

Evitar que los pulsos de carga / descarga de los condensadores de filtrado principal de la fuente de alimentación modulen el punto de referencia de todo el sistema es *CRUCIAL* para evitar ruidos a la salida de los amplificadores y, es algo que vengo recalcando infinidad de veces en este foro (casi que peco de molesto ya ).

El punto de referencia *DEBE SER QUIETO ELÉCTRICAMENTE HABLANDO*.

Existen dos formas posibles de lograrlo y les aseguro que representa el 99 % de la batalla ganada al ruido audible:

1) Separar la bobina clásica con derivación del secundario en dos bobinas independientes, lo que implica intervenir el transformador.

2) Emplear dos transformadores de bobinados secundarios simples (sin derivación), lo que representa una solución mucho más costosa, si no queremos ensuciarnos las manos.

En ambas soluciones propuestas hay que definir un punto de referencia por el que no circulen las corrientes de carga / descarga de los condensadores de filtrado principal. Ese punto sería, en el esquema de ejemplo, la unión del cátodo y ánodo de los dos diodos en derivación que se dibujan a la salida de los dos reguladores de voltaje.

Esquema de ejemplo (solo tomar en cuenta el de la fuente recomendada):

Ver el archivo adjunto 150307

Saludos

Si ven mis videos de prueba, verán que aún con total descuido técnico de cableado, los amplificadores son mudos sin señal aplicada . Con esto quiero dejar claro que no es que no se deban aplicar algunas de las técnicas citadas para minimizar ruidos, pero el obtener un punto de referencia "quieto" representa la mayor parte del problema.

Un enlace de interés: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...metricas-audio-influencia-entre-ramas-127555/


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 26, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo estás preguntando o lo estás afirmando???
> 
> Acá hay mas información referida a los como conectar los caps de la fuente, ruidos, zumbidos y demás yerbas --> HAY QUE LEERLO EN DETALLE y NO HACER LO QUE TE PAREZCA!!!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 126041
> ...



Me disculpo si me exprese mal, no estoy haciendo lo que me parezca
estoy probando lo que me dicen y todo lo que aprendi en este foro solo que no logro hacerlo funcionar correctamente.

probe con una minifuente 2 capacitores conectados en estrella pero igual sigue con el mismo problema.


----------



## Quercus (Nov 26, 2016)

Me sumo a la pregunta de Dr. Zoidberg.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Creo recordar que alguien escribió algo al respecto:


  Las cosas cuando son importantes, no se me suele olvidar la fuente, porque creo que es lo justo “…al Cesar lo que es del Cesar…” pero en esta ocasión se me olvido.

  Muchas gracias Diego, no está de más recordar detalles importantes  que en un momento dado se olvidan. Es otro detalle más de donde puede venir el zumbido.
  Esa solución de rectificar y filtrar por separado cada ramal, la tengo implementada en el  amplificador Ampeg tetra-amplificado que tengo aparcado por ahí y que no se cuando me dejaran tiempo para arrancar.
  En los toroidades es fácil pues vienen con las bobinas separadas.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 26, 2016)

Frecuentemente, el secundario de los transformadores de tipo acorazado suele estar bobinado en la capa más exterior del carrete (suele ser uno de los laterales de cualquiera de las dos ventanas que quedan formadas).

Si lo observan detenidamente, pueden darse cuenta si es posible o no acceder fácilmente a la derivación central. Si se puede acceder fácilmente (ya que generalmente son pocas las espiras del secundario en un transformador reductor y de cierta escala de potencia), la solución de convertirlo en dos devanados independientes es factible, ya que se corta bien a la par de la derivación central y se añade el cuarto terminal necesario.

Existen pocas ocasiones, donde el bobinador se porta como un duque con nosotros y nos "saca" la derivación central con alambre "doblado y sin cortar", lo que nos resuelve "enormemente" nuestra tarea de cirujano para "convertir" nuestro trafo de 3 terminales de secundario en uno de 4. Sería el caso como se observa en la imagen adjunta: ver salida de 12 - 0 - 12 VCA. En ese caso, se corta y se separan simplemente los dos tramos de conductores que le llegan al terminal de ojal de 0 V indicado en la imagen.



Saludos


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 26, 2016)

La fuente que tengo actualmente es identica a esta imagen del tema que hizo fogonazo (pero con 1 solo puente rectificador)
Ver el archivo adjunto 37693

Estaba leyendo lo que publico Dr. Zoidberg y en base a lo que entendi pienso hacer esto


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 26, 2016)

Esa distribución de conexión en estrella y disponiendo de un solo puente rectificador para ambas ramas *NO* es más efectiva contra el ruido de filtrado de alimentación que la opción de separar el secundario en dos bobinas y disponer de un puente rectificador más.

Puede representar una importante mejora frente a la situación actual, pero nunca superar a la opción de doble bobinado y doble rectificador mencionada.

Siempre queda un trozo de conductor (por mínimo que sea) por el que circula la polución del filtrado principal, que se acusa en la referencia del circuito.

Saludos

Ver el archivo adjunto 150630


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 26, 2016)

Entiendo las ventajas de usar el doble bobinado pero el transformador que tengo no se puede desarmar facilmente.
Yo  no quiero un super amplificador HI-fi  solo eliminar ese minimo ruido de fondo con la entrada cortocircuitada (que nunca lo tuve con los amplificadores integrados que arme)

Hice la placa que subi pero no se soluciono el problema

Puede haber algun componente que este mal y por eso tiene el ruido o es si o si problema de la fuente?
El ruido esta en las 2 placas que arme. los componentes son del mismo lugar y menos el puente rectificador(descartado) y el transformador(descartado) todo es nuevo
conecte un tda2050 que tengo armado con entrada en corto y ningun ruido
Recuerdo como arme el circuito:
diodos 1n4007
sin capacitor de 100pf (si lo pongo tiene continua en la salida y hace ruidos raros) _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/624803/ _

EDit:
le agrege mas filtrado 18.800uf por rama y parece que mejoro un poquito pero se siente hasta mañana temprano no voy a saber si mejoro o no 
(siento que al levantarse por la mañana los oidos estan mas sensibles )


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 26, 2016)

Para poder "encerrar" al problema, sugeriría probar de a un canal por vez (no los dos simultáneamente como se ven en tu montaje). Eso implica desconectar la alimentación al canal que no se pruebe. Observar si el ruido persiste en uno ú otro canal ó si se dá solamente si se conectan los dos canales simultáneamente.

Está lo que se llama interferencia cruzada, que podría estar generando algún problema.

Procurar que las líneas de alimentación a cada canal sean lo más independientes posible y exista la menor cantidad de cobre en común desde cada canal hacia la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 27, 2016)

Estoy probando de a una placa. ayer le puse 4700uf mas por rama y parece que mejoro un poquito yo habia calculado el filtrado para un rizado del 3% y me dio cerca de 30.000uf actualmente tiene 18.800.
Pero no se cual seria el rizado ideal para este circuito _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/624803/ _
Sinceramente no se si seguir gastando en este circuito o armar un tda7294 estereo

edit: el zumbido ahora es casi despreciable apenas se siente con el oido pegado al parlante (es de 6 ohm supongo de buena sensibilidad porque era de un equipo con poca potencia)
no se si eso le afecta en algo al circuito (calentamiento, oscilaciones,etc).

edit2: pude separar los dos bobinados del transformador el que tiene los cables es el primario no se si esta bien conectado pero de esa forma la lampara apenas enciende
recorde que tengo un regulador con transistores y zenner eso me seria util para bajar el ruido?
en este momento no tengo 2 puentes iguales se puede probar con 2 puentes diferentes?

edit3: daria por solucionado el tema, arme la fuente con dos puentes y el ruido esta pero es tan bajo que se escucha pegando el parlante al oido nada que ver al principio.
ademas arme todo rapido muy desprolijo, con cables largos y 2 puentes diferentes
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Estoy probando de a una placa. ayer le puse 4700uf mas por rama y parece que mejoro un poquito yo habia calculado el filtrado para un rizado del 3% y me dio cerca de 30.000uf actualmente tiene 18.800.
> Pero no se cual seria el rizado ideal para este circuito
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/624803/


¿ Mediste el rizado real de tu fuente ?


> Sinceramente no se si seguir gastando en este circuito o armar un tda7294 estereo


¿ Y por que presupones que el problema es del amplificador y no del armado ?
¿ Como deduces que con un TDA7294 no tendrás los mismos o peores inconvenientes ?


> edit: el zumbido ahora es casi despreciable apenas se siente con el oido pegado al parlante (es de 6 ohm supongo de buena sensibilidad porque era de un equipo con poca potencia)
> no se si eso le afecta en algo al circuito (calentamiento, oscilaciones,etc).


Nop.


> edit2: pude separar los dos bobinados del transformador el que tiene los cables es el primario no se si esta bien conectado pero de esa forma la lampara apenas enciende
> recorde que tengo un regulador con transistores y zenner eso me seria util para bajar el ruido?
> en este momento no tengo 2 puentes iguales se puede probar con 2 puentes diferentes?


Sip


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 27, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Estoy probando de a una placa. ayer le puse 4700uf mas por rama y parece que mejoro un poquito yo habia calculado el filtrado para un rizado del 3% y me dio cerca de 30.000uf actualmente tiene 18.800.
> Pero no se cual seria el rizado ideal para este circuito_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/624803/ _Sinceramente no se si seguir gastando en este circuito o armar un tda7294 estereo
> 
> edit: el zumbido ahora es casi despreciable apenas se siente con el oido pegado al parlante (es de 6 ohm supongo de buena sensibilidad porque era de un equipo con poca potencia)
> ...



Desconozco el PSRR del circuito ya que no le he simulado, pero sabiendo que es un clase AB y el ruido te lo acusa con la entrada en cortocircuito (sin señal aplicada y, por ende, sin grandes consumos más que el de reposo del propio circuito), debo suponer que con un filtrado de alimentación principal de 4700 uF por rama y por canal debería ser más que suficiente como para tener una salida "limpia". No es que no aporte mejora el hecho de agregar más filtrado que el indicado de 4700 uF, pero si te está acusando un ruido perceptible con 30000 uF (lo que creo te podría traer problemas para el transformador y para el puente de diodos), está indicando que el problema puede estar originándose en otro lado.

En el punto que podría marcar alguna diferencia el hecho de disponer 30000 uF frente a solo 4700 uF sería en la condición de altos niveles de potencia de salida, considerando que tu transformador y puente lo admitan.

Respecto a la posibilidad que has encontrado de separar las bobinas del secundario de tu transformador, te comento que si disponés de dos puentes que no sean exactamente iguales en características, podrían servirte siempre y cuando cualquiera de los dos admitan la exigencia máxima del circuito. Una prueba adicional que podés hacer es invertir la conexión de los extremos de las bobinas hacia el puente actual (en la situación de secundario de solo 3 terminales) ó practicar lo mismo pero con el secundario ya separado en dos bobinas (es decir, intercambiar bobinas). Esto último te lo comento porque suele suceder en los transformadores acorazados como el tuyo y con bobinados superpuestos (el secundario arrollado por sobre el primario), que una mitad de secundario suele estar bobinada en forma más externa que la otra mitad (implicando radios de arrollamiento diferentes y, por ende, resistencias a la circulación de corriente diferentes). Por ahí, podría estar juntándose la situación de una diferencia importante en las resistencias de los semibobinados con un pequeño desequilibrio de los Vd de los diodos del puente, que ocasionen un rizado superpuesto de mV (que no se anula con el consumo mínimo) al ínfimo rizado debido solo al filtrado (que se dá este último solo al pequeño consumo de vacío).

Espero te sirva.

Saludos


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 27, 2016)

En este momento no tiene 30.000uf solo 18.800uf ya lo conecte con el doble puente y mejoro muchisimo apenas se siente con el parlante pegado al oido
Creo que ya esta solucionado tengo que armar todo de forma prolija y veo que pasa.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 27, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> En este momento no tiene 30.000uf solo 18.800uf ya lo conecte con el doble puente y mejoro muchisimo apenas se siente con el parlante pegado al oido
> Creo que ya esta solucionado tengo que armar todo de forma prolija y veo que pasa.



Esa solución la aplico desde hace mucho tiempo y me evitó un montón de dolores de cabeza.

Un abrazo


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 27, 2016)

Ya no tengo mas zumbido conecte de la siguiente forma lo curioso es que el pdf que publico Dr Zoidberg dice que la masa debe conectarse en una especie de "T" pero soldando las masas en el mismo punto que sueldo las salidas de los puentes el ruido no se siente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Ya no tengo mas zumbido conecte de la siguiente forma lo curioso es que el pdf que publico Dr Zoidberg dice que la masa debe conectarse en una especie de "T" pero soldando las masas en el mismo punto que sueldo las salidas de los puentes el ruido no se siente.



  *¡ Sorprendente !*  ​
Llegaste a hacer lo que se te está comentando que hagas desde hace 2 semanas 

     ​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Ya no tengo mas zumbido conecte de la siguiente forma lo curioso es que el pdf que publico Dr Zoidberg dice que la masa debe conectarse en una especie de "T" pero soldando las masas en el mismo punto que sueldo las salidas de los puentes el ruido no se siente.


Lo que dice el articulo es que tenes que conectar el punto medio del trafo o el +/- de los puentes (que seran el nuevo punto medio) de forma tal de unirlos directamente a los terminales correspondientes a los capacitores de filtro. En ese punto tambien "podrias" conectar la masa de los parlantes, pero la masa de la señal hay que tomarla de un punto un poco alejado de la union anterior para minimizar la influencia de las corrientes de carga de los caps, que en ese punto son muy ruidosas.
Pero claro, todo este razonamiento implica muy bajas resistencias de conduccion, cosa que vos no tenes por que el cobre esta desnudo, o estañado, pero el estaño es mal conductor comparado con el cobre (en trayectos largos). Tu "T" deberia ser una planchuela de cobre o reforzar el PCB con alambres gruesos de cobre. Por eso es que si juntas todo el zumbido baja o desaparece, pero el efecto del ruido de esa conexion va a estar presente, en menor o mayor medida, en los medios y tweeters.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 27, 2016)

Para terminar de "limpiar" la referencia, resoldar el cable marrón oscuro inferior de la foto en el punto donde indica la flecha verde, de modo de evitar la polución que producen los condensadores marcados por las flechas rojas (con sus correspondientes simétricos).

Con eso completarías gran parte de tu trabajo .

Saludos



PD: la pequeña parte del trabajo que resta es alimentar independientemente cada canal con cables rojos y blancos como los que se ven en la parte inferior de la foto (los cuales no los movería de su lugar). Desde esos mismos puntos, tomaría dos nuevos cables (uno rojo y otro blanco). Recordá prever un nuevo retorno (simil al cable marrón oscuro que se marcó con la flecha verde) para el otro canal. Misma consideración con el retorno de los dos parlantes (que parecerían ser los cables blanco y marrón oscuro que se ven conectados al centro de estrella, de modo que si es así, está correctamente planteado).


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 27, 2016)

Todas las masas estan en el punto de estaño que esta en el centro (rojo,marron,blanco,negro) lo demas quedo de las diferentes pruebas. 
Tambien le voy a soldar cables de cobre para reducir la resistencia



Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Sorprendente !*  ​
> Llegaste a hacer lo que se te está comentando que hagas desde hace 2 semanas
> 
> ​



No se moleste  desde un principio tenia las masas en estrella creo que la gran diferencia fue separar los bobinados y machacarse los dedos

Para blindar el transformador sirve la cinta de cobre o tiene que ser una lamina de cobre?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Para blindar el transformador sirve la cinta de cobre o tiene que ser una lamina de cobre?
> http://www.tme.eu/html/gfx/ramka_1947.jpg


Mientras que sea cobre, y sea bastante delgado para que puedas conformar el contorno del trafo, no hay ningún problema.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 27, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> creo que la gran diferencia fue separar los bobinados



Esa acción hace una enorme diferencia.

En muy pocas ocasiones, cuando los puentes no están integrados (es decir, hecho con elementos discretos y no muy bien apareados en cuanto a cada Vd), es recomendable intercambiar los dos puentes (si lo permite el layout y el cómo estén interconectados al resto del circuito), de modo que quede el puente más balanceado en cuanto a sus Vd en la rama que menos PSRR ofrezca a la frecuencia nominal de rectificación. Por lo general (aunque no es una constante), la rama que menos PSRR ofrece en un amplificador con alimentación simétrica es la negativa.

Esta última acción trae mejoras muy marginales, solo visibles con preciso instrumental, si ya se está hilando muy fino.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> . . . Para blindar el transformador sirve la cinta de cobre o tiene que ser una lamina de cobre?



La cinta de cobre se debe *soldar* en el punto de unión para crear una espira en corto.
Esta espira "*cortocircuita*" cualquier radiación electromagnética que intente "Salirse" del núcleo.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 28, 2016)

Tengo 2 dudas mas en el pdf que publico Dr Zoidberg menciona esto sobre un filtro de entrada


> Always ensure you have a band limiting filter on the input of your amplifier. 1k
> and 220pf is a good compromise. If you are worried about thermal noise, 220
> Ohms and 1nF is also ok. But, whatever you do, make sure you have the filter


en el caso del que yo arme no me doy cuenta si esta en la PCB, puede estar formado por la resistencia de 22k y el capacitor de 100nf a masa? el filtro se arma conectado la resistencia y el capacitor en serie y despues conectandolo en paralelo a la entrada?



> How can I phase the secondaries?
> – Wrap 5 turns of insulated wire around your transformer. Connect the two ends to a pair of headphones. Listen to the sound.
> Then swap the connections around between the secondary and its associated bridge rectifier on one of the secondaries. If the
> noise is louder, return the secondary connections to how they were previously, otherwise leave them as is. Its that simple.


Eso no lo entendi

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/624803/


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2016)

> Siempre asegúrese de que tiene un filtro limitador de banda en la entrada de su amplificador.
> 1k* Y 220pf es un buen compromiso.
> Si está preocupado por el ruido térmico, 220* Ohms y 1nF también está bien. Pero, hagas lo que hagas, asegúrate de tener el filtro


Esto trata de un filtro que elimine las frecuencias excesivamente altas, por ahora no es tu caso.
El amplificador no posee.


> ¿Cómo puedo poner en fase los secundarios?* - Envuelva 5 vueltas de alambre aislado alrededor de su transformador. Conecte los dos extremos a un par de auriculares. Escuche el sonido.* A continuación, intercambie las conexiones entre el secundario y su puente rectificador asociado en uno de los secundarios. Si el* El ruido es más fuerte, devolver las conexiones secundarias a la forma en que fueron previamente, de lo contrario dejarlos como está. Es así de simple.


Esto es para el caso de 2 transformadores o uno con 2 secundarios, explica el método de comprobar que se encuentran en contra-fase respecto del neutro.
También y mas sencillo se puede hacer con un multímetro.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 28, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esto trata de un filtro que elimine las frecuencias excesivamente altas, por ahora no es tu caso.
> El amplificador no posee.
> 
> Esto es para el caso de 2 transformadores o uno con 2 secundarios, explica el método de comprobar que se encuentran en contra-fase respecto del neutro.
> También y mas sencillo se puede hacer con un multímetro.



Como se hace con un multimetro?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Como se hace con un multimetro?



Realizas un puente provisorio y mides tensión entre los terminales libres, hay 2 posibilidades:

Si la tensión medida es 0 o un valor cercano, están en fase (Respecto del punto medio)
Si la tensión es el doble de la de una rama del transformador, las ramas están en contra-fase (Respecto del punto medio)


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 28, 2016)

las flechas rojas estaban unidos y eran el punto medio, las flechas azules los que alimentan al amplificador.
Hago un puente entre las flechas rojas o entre las azules?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> las flechas rojas estaban unidos y eran el punto medio, las flechas azules los que alimentan al amplificador.
> Hago un puente entre las flechas rojas o entre las azules?



En tu caso *NO* hacen falta pruebas, ya que partiste de un *único* bobinado con punto medio.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hay algo que no termino de entender: ¿volvemos nuevamente con las dudas sobre lo que se supone ya estaba hecho y solucionado?.

Se fué indicando clara y sencillamente, en castellano (sin necesidad de traducir) y con fotos ilustrativas sobre el mismísimo producto con problemas de cómo debía llevarse a cabo los cambios para arribar a la solución. Lo llamativo es que se admitió que esos cambios mejoraron muchísimo el problema.

Estas cosas me desconciertan .

Disculpen


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Hay algo que no termino de entender: ¿volvemos nuevamente con las dudas sobre lo que se supone ya estaba hecho y solucionado?.
> 
> Se fué indicando clara y sencillamente, en castellano (sin necesidad de traducir) y con fotos ilustrativas sobre el mismísimo producto con problemas de cómo debía llevarse a cabo los cambios para arribar a la solución. Lo llamativo es que se admitió que esos cambios mejoraron muchísimo el problema.
> 
> ...



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1139867/


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 28, 2016)

No en serio, recien engrane que lo que me menciono diego en unos mensajes anteriores era lo de los bobinados en fase.
Lo que me recomendaron lo probe y funciono perfectamente.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 28, 2016)

OK. Todo bien . Ahora, a disfrutar ese amplificador .

Un abrazo


----------



## aure (Dic 8, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Ya voy a probar todo lo que me recomiendan por mi le prendo velas igual
> Yo estoy casi seguro de que si uso el transformador de 16vcc no voy a sentir el zumbido y no voy a saber si es por el transformador o por que tiene menos voltaje
> Actualmente el zumbido es tolerable por que esta con la serie pero si le saco la lampara aumenta y se siente perfectamente a 1 metro y con la entrada de señal en corto (da igual si le hago el corto en la placa o en el cable mallado)
> al desconectar de la red eléctrica suena perfecto mientras dure la carga de la fuente.




Hola Rodrigocabralniebla

yo tenia el mismo problema en mis ampeg 40 v1 crimson (sonaba un poquito UUMMMMMM a 50 cmt)y fue porque en la placa lleva dos condensadores de 10uf en la PCB del ampli cada rama de alimentacion y yo los cambie para mejorar el fitrado unos de 470uF y es cuando me paso eso, casi me vuevo loco durante dos dias.el amplificador iba bien pero no queria ese uuummmm

Mi fuente es 24+24 ac con tap central y un solo puente de diodos y 10.000uF por rama salida de dc de +34-34 y es como una tumba ahora cuendo le puse otra vez sus 10uF originales del esquema 

me gustaria por curiosidad cientifica, que con tu fuente y un solo puente rectificador y tus condensadores de 4700 o 10000 probaras sustituyendo los condensadores de tu placa los de 220uF por unos de 10uF o 22uF en las ramas de entrada de alimentacion en la PCB de tu ampli 50wat y nos contaras que ocurre, pues tu problema es curioso y persistente.

se que lo has soluccionado con otros metodos,,,,realmente se a quedado como un tumba tu ampli?

yo lo soluccione despues de muchas pruebas de esta simple manera, pero fue culpa mia la causa del uuummmm

hazme esa prueba por favor tengo mucha curiosidad

Saludos de Aurelio


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Dic 8, 2016)

aure dijo:


> Hola Rodrigocabralniebla
> 
> yo tenia el mismo problema en mis ampeg 40 v1 crimson (sonaba un poquito UUMMMMMM a 50 cmt)y fue porque en la placa lleva dos condensadores de 10uf en la PCB del ampli cada rama de alimentacion y yo los cambie para mejorar el fitrado unos de 470uF y es cuando me paso eso, casi me vuevo loco durante dos dias.el amplificador iba bien pero no queria ese uuummmm
> 
> ...



Mejore las conexiones a masa y el <umbido desaparecio. tiene un muuuuuy minimo zumbido de fondo pero es tan minimo que no vale la pena intentar eliminarlo.
con los parlantes que pensaba usarlo no tienen buena sensibilidad y parece que se queda corto de potencia asi que voy a intentar armar otro mas potente.


----------

